
A (Former) Night Owl’s Guide to Becoming a Morning Person - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/16/smarter-living/night-owl-sleep-guide.html
======
dot1x
Puff piece. Check out Internal Time by Till Roenneberg. You can't "choose"
when to go to sleep or wake up. It's in your genes.

